# [SOLVED] Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and window



## WildSheik

Hi Guys/Girls/Geeks

Basically when using my laptop between 5 - 15 mins of logging in and everything loading i get an annoying blue screen error and my laptop proceeds to restart sometimes giving the option of which mode(Safe Mode) or just opening in normal mode. 

Error (In blue screen):
------------------------------------------------------------------------
A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. 

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps: 

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the Stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters. 

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode. 

Technical Information: 

*** STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0xF85F9AD9, 0xF898B7A4, 0xF898B4A4) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a Compaq Presario c500, using Windows Vista Home. I have not had a problem with my laptop before (12 mths) a couple of days ago when i had a series of issues after my computer randomly shut down following this blue screen error, the other problems i managed to resolve and dont believe were related but one was "(host process for windows services has stopped working)". 

I have read some problems online but they seem to be related to happening everytime they start, my computer seems to start but always comes up with this issue after 15mins or so.


Only differences I have noticed is that when i try to use the internet in the 15 min slot i dont have the images (such as the word google) come up as a square with an "x" thru it but no actual image.

Problem does not happen in Safe mode and difference is that in safe mode Proceesors are but in normal mode under Device Manager - Processors:

"! Intel (R) Core TM DUO CPU: [email protected]"
"! Intel (R) Core TM DUO CPU: [email protected]"
both have the triangle/exclamation marks at the side of them.

I have checked to update them but they are fully updated, i have disabled and enabled them and nothing gets them back working. Not sure if this is a part of the problem.

I have gone into explore in safe mode and changed intelppm.sys to XXXintelppm.sys which was advised to me by a computing buddy, no change.

Internet browsing was fine when problem first occured but now when i try to find a website it redirects me to another search engine (Search Live) or takes me to a different page from what i was looking for, or get the error the internet has stopped working scanning for solutions and never finds anything apart from trying to get an update which by the time that process starts the blue screen has come up.

Any other support or knowledge on the topic will be greatly appreciated, im fairly computer literate so if im needed to do anything that may help im willing to try.

(Tried to get an event log, but computer does not stay on long enough or internet goes)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

I am using IE7 and system restore fails everytime i try to do it whether from normal or safe modes.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

there are quite a few things that could cause this drivers,graphics card,dll files i wonder have you installed any new drivers or a graphics card & driver if so try removing the driver if it is a dll file afraid i cant be of much help but try looking in the event viewer as there may be info that you can post and get more help


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

i had some problems with the event viewer as i cannot get on the internet on my laptop and the desktop im using has only go XP it does not open contents of Event Viewer, so i have managed to get the details of the viewer in 2 different moments before the blue screen is occuring:

This is the first instance the blue screen actually came up:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x48034a4c, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00000002, process id 0xf70, application start time 0x01c9623674a1b77b.


Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x48034a4c, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00000002, process id 0xf70, application start time 0x01c9623674a1b77b.

Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that

Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x48034a4c, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00000002, process id 0x80c, application start time 0x01c962369235ad5b.

Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that

Audit events have been dropped by the transport. The real time backup file was corrupt due to improper shutdown

The previous system shutdown at 00:08:09 on 20/12/2008 was unexpected.
------------------------------------------------------------------------



This is the process gone through after loading up and the screen coming up:
------------------------------------------------------------------------

A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the ICF service to 

The ICF service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x48034a4c, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00000002, process id 0xf10, application start time 0x01c96208eb082107.

A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the ServiceLayer service to connect.

The ServiceLayer service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service ServiceLayer with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{ACF50018-41F8-476D-85FD-CD953DAE4A49}

Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x48034a4c, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00000002, process id 0x4cc, application start time 0x01c96209235cd057.
The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6000.16764 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: fd0 Start Time: 01c9620907652557 Termination Time: 249

Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that

The previous system shutdown at 18:42:01 on 19/12/2008 was unexpected.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope its some help


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Hi -

Bugcheck 0x7e = system thread exception generated exception - 0xc00000c5 - memory access violation.

Look at anti-virus /firewall and driver updates.

Please run these 2 - I'll see what I can find 

Vista System Health Report - save in HTM or HTML format -
START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 seconds viewer appears - save as HTML file

msinfo32 - save as NFO file
START type *msinfo32* - hit enter - viewer appears. Save as NFO (sys info) file - you'll see NFO file ext when you go to save it

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Windows Trace Report 



Code:


advice   

TopicTestResults  

Error  
 
symptom: tv_ConfigMgrErr39 
cause: A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from working properly. 
details: The device, Intel Processor, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr39". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\_0. 
resolution: 1. Verify the correct driver is installed. 
 2. Try updating the drivers using Windows Update. 
 3. Check with the manufacturer for an updated driver. 
 4. Attempt to uninstall and then reinstall the device using Device Manager. 
related: Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager 
 Manage Devices in Windows 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
symptom: tv_ConfigMgrErr39 
cause: A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from working properly. 
details: The device, Intel Processor, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr39". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\_1. 
resolution: 1. Verify the correct driver is installed. 
 2. Try updating the drivers using Windows Update. 
 3. Check with the manufacturer for an updated driver. 
 4. Attempt to uninstall and then reinstall the device using Device Manager. 
related: Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager 
 Manage Devices in Windows 
 
info  
 
symptom: The Security Center has not recorded an anti-virus product. 
cause: The Security Center is unable to identify an active anti-virus application. Either there is no anti-virus product installed or it is not recognized. 
resolution: 1. Verify that an anti-virus product is installed. 
 2. If an anti-virus product is installed and functioning configure Security Center to stop monitoring anti-virus status. 
related: Anti-virus 

alltests  
 
 alltestgroups allteststatus alltestdesc 
 OS Checks Passed Checks for attributes of the operating system 
 allchildtest allchildtotal allchildfail allchilddesc 
OS Version Check 1 0 Passed 
 
 
 Disk Checks Passed Checks for disk status 
 allchildtest allchildtotal allchildfail allchilddesc 
SMART Predict Failure Check 1 0 Passed 
Logical Disk Dirty Bit Check 1 0 Passed 
 
 
 Security Center Tests Passed Checks for state of Security Center related information. 
 allchildtest allchildtotal allchildfail allchilddesc 
Check that Anti-Spyware Product is up-to-date. 1 0 Passed 
Check for Anti-Spyware Product that is enabled. 1 0 Passed 
User Account Control Enabled Check 1 0 Passed 
Windows Update Enabled Check 1 0 Passed 
 
 
 System Service Checks Passed Checks for state of system services 
 allchildtest allchildtotal allchildfail allchilddesc 
Abnormally Terminated Services Check 1 0 Passed 
Workstation Service Check 1 0 Passed 
 
 
 Hardware Device and Driver Checks Failed Survey of Windows Management Infrastructure supported devices. 
 allchildtest allchildtotal allchildfail allchilddesc 
Controller Device Configured Fail Count 14 0 Controller devices. 
Controller Device Status Fail Count 14 0 Controller devices. 
Cooling Configured Fail Count 0 0 Cooling devices. 
Cooling Status Fail Count 0 0 Cooling devices. 
Input Configured Fail Count 3 0 Input devices. 
Input Status Fail Count 3 0 Input devices. 
Memory Device Configured Fail Count 91 0 Memory devices. 
Memory Device Status Fail Count 91 0 Memory devices. 
Motherboard Device Configured Fail Count 12 0 Motherboard devices. 
Motherboard Device Status Fail Count 12 0 Motherboard devices. 
Network Configured Fail Count 16 0 Network devices. 
Network Status Fail Count 16 0 Network devices. 
Port Device Configured Fail Count 62 0 Port devices. 
Port Device Status Fail Count 62 0 Port devices. 
Power Device Configured Fail Count 1 0 Power devices. 
Power Device Status Fail Count 1 0 Power devices. 
Printing Device Configured Fail Count 8 0 Printing devices. 
Printing Device Status Fail Count 8 0 Printing devices. 
Storage Device Configured Fail Count 3 0 Storage devices. 
Storage Device Status Fail Count 3 0 Storage devices. 
Video Device Configured Fail Count 4 0 Video devices. 
Video Device Status Fail Count 4 0 Video devices. 
PlugAndPlay Device Configured Fail Count 134 2 PlugAndPlay devices. 
PlugAndPlay Device Status Fail Count 134 0 PlugAndPlay devices. 
 
 
 

SectionSoftwareConfig   

TopicOsChecks  

TableBasicOperatingSystem Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_OperatingSystem 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 [email protected] 
 Property Value 
BootDevice \Device\HarddiskVolume1 
BuildNumber 6000 
BuildType Multiprocessor Free 
Caption Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  
CodeSet 1252 
CountryCode 44 
CSCreationClassName Win32_ComputerSystem 
CSName ZAKKHAN-PC 
CurrentTimeZone 0 
DataExecutionPrevention_32BitApplications tv_TrueString   -1 
DataExecutionPrevention_Available tv_TrueString   -1 
DataExecutionPrevention_Drivers tv_TrueString   -1 
DataExecutionPrevention_SupportPolicy 2 
Debug tv_FalseString   0 
Description  
Distributed 0 
EncryptionLevel 256 
ForegroundApplicationBoost 2 
FreePhysicalMemory 336984 
FreeSpaceInPagingFiles 1302424 
FreeVirtualMemory 1559744 
InstallDate 20070505055110.000000+060 
LastBootUpTime 20081222193006.375199+000 
LocalDateTime 20081222193309.613000+000 
Locale 0809 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_ComputerSystem 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_ComputerSystem.Name="ZAKKHAN-PC" 
 Property Value 
AdminPasswordStatus 3 
AutomaticManagedPagefile tv_TrueString   -1 
AutomaticResetBootOption tv_TrueString   -1 
AutomaticResetCapability tv_TrueString   -1 
BootROMSupported tv_TrueString   -1 
BootupState Normal boot 
Caption ZAKKHAN-PC 
ChassisBootupState 3 
CurrentTimeZone 0 
DaylightInEffect tv_FalseString   0 
Description AT/AT COMPATIBLE 
DNSHostName ZaKKhan-PC 
Domain WORKGROUP 
DomainRole 0 
EnableDaylightSavingsTime tv_TrueString   -1 
FrontPanelResetStatus 3 
InfraredSupported tv_FalseString   0 
KeyboardPasswordStatus 3 
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard 
Model Presario C500 (RY514EA#ABU)  
Name ZAKKHAN-PC 
NetworkServerModeEnabled tv_TrueString   -1 
NumberOfLogicalProcessors 2 
NumberOfProcessors 1 
PartOfDomain tv_FalseString   0 
 
 
 
 
 

TopicSecurityCenter  

TableBasicAntiSpywareProduct Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\SecurityCenter:SELECT * FROM AntiSpywareProduct 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 AntiSpywareProduct.instanceGuid="{D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}" 
 Property Value 
companyName Microsoft Corporation 
displayName Windows Defender 
instanceGuid {D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46} 
productEnabled tv_TrueString   -1 
productUptoDate tv_TrueString   -1 
versionNumber 1.1.1505.0 
 
 
 
 
 
TableBasicAntiVirusProduct Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\SecurityCenter:SELECT * FROM AntiVirusProduct   The Security Center has not recorded an anti-virus product.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Security Center is unable to identify an active anti-virus application. Either there is no anti-virus product installed or it is not recognized.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Verify that an anti-virus product is installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. If an anti-virus product is installed and functioning configure Security Center to stop monitoring anti-virus status.
 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TableBasicFirewallProduct Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\SecurityCenter:SELECT * FROM FirewallProduct 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TableBasicLUARegistry Top: of  1  
 
 Query Result 
 HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\EnableLUA 0x0 
 Key Value Type Result 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\EnableLUA 1 4 0x0 
 
 
 
TableBasicWURegistry Top: of  2  
 
 Query Result 
 HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\\ 0x0 
 Key Value Type Result 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\SusClientId 13616a36-475b-4272-a4c2-4d9dcc01bb72 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\SusClientIdValidation BAEoAU4AVwA5AFoAVAA3ADEAMwBLAEgASgBEACAAIAAgACAAIAAgACAAIAAGABbUuom1 3 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\AUOptions 4 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\ScheduledInstallDay 0 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\ScheduledInstallTime 3 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\IncludeRecommendedUpdates 1 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\NextDetectionTime 2008-12-22 16:50:08 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\ScheduledInstallDate 2008-12-22 03:00:00 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\BalloonTime 2008-12-21 22:56:48 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\BalloonType 5 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Detect\LastSuccessTime 2008-12-21 20:38:45 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Detect\LastError 0 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Download\LastSuccessTime 2008-12-21 20:38:46 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Download\LastError 0 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install\LastSuccessTime 2008-12-19 03:03:21 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install\LastError 0 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Reporting\BatchFlushAge 4438 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Reporting\SamplingValue2 233 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Services\DefaultService 7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Services\7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d\AuthorizationCab authcab.cab 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Services\Pending\ValidatedPreWsus3RegistrationRequests 1 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Setup\SelfUpdateStatus 0 4 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Setup\ServerId 9482f4b4-e343-43b6-b170-9a65bc822c77 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Setup\SetupHandlerUpdateId 61ca813a-7585-442e-a66b-b0d15ce6bdc0 1 0x0 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Setup\UpdateSessionId -1 4 0x0 
 
 
 HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Windows\WindowsUpdate\\ 0x80070002 
 Key Value Type Result 
 
 
 

TopicServicesChecks  

TableBasicService Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __Relpath, Name, Caption, Description, DisplayName, PathName, Started, ExitCode, State, ServiceSpecificExitCode FROM Win32_Service 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Service.Name="AddFiltr" 
 Property Value 
Caption AddFiltr 
DisplayName AddFiltr 
ExitCode 1077 
Name AddFiltr 
PathName "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe" 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="AeLookupSvc" 
 Property Value 
Caption Application Experience 
Description Processes application compatibility cache requests for applications as they are launched 
DisplayName Application Experience 
ExitCode 0 
Name AeLookupSvc 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="ALG" 
 Property Value 
Caption Application Layer Gateway Service 
Description Provides support for 3rd party protocol plug-ins for Internet Connection Sharing 
DisplayName Application Layer Gateway Service 
ExitCode 1077 
Name ALG 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Appinfo" 
 Property Value 
Caption Application Information 
Description Facilitates the running of interactive applications with additional administrative privileges. If this service is stopped, users will be unable to launch applications with the additional administrative privileges they may require to perform desired user tasks. 
DisplayName Application Information 
ExitCode 0 
Name Appinfo 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Apple Mobile Device" 
 Property Value 
Caption Apple Mobile Device 
Description Provides the interface to Apple mobile devices. 
DisplayName Apple Mobile Device 
ExitCode 0 
Name Apple Mobile Device 
PathName "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe" 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="AudioEndpointBuilder" 
 Property Value 
Caption Windows Audio Endpoint Builder 
Description Manages audio devices for the Windows Audio service. If this service is stopped, audio devices and effects will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start 
DisplayName Windows Audio Endpoint Builder 
ExitCode 0 
Name AudioEndpointBuilder 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Audiosrv" 
 Property Value 
Caption Windows Audio 
Description Manages audio for Windows-based programs. If this service is stopped, audio devices and effects will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start 
DisplayName Windows Audio 
ExitCode 0 
Name Audiosrv 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="BFE" 
 Property Value 
Caption Base Filtering Engine 
Description The Base Filtering Engine (BFE) is a service that manages firewall and Internet Protocol security (IPsec) policies and implements user mode filtering. Stopping or disabling the BFE service will significantly reduce the security of the system. It will also result in unpredictable behavior in IPsec management and firewall applications. 
DisplayName Base Filtering Engine 
ExitCode 0 
Name BFE 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="BITS" 
 Property Value 
Caption Background Intelligent Transfer Service 
Description Transfers files in the background using idle network bandwidth. If the service is disabled, then any applications that depend on BITS, such as Windows Update or MSN Explorer, will be unable to automatically download programs and other information. 
DisplayName Background Intelligent Transfer Service 
ExitCode 1077 
Name BITS 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Browser" 
 Property Value 
Caption Computer Browser 
Description Maintains an updated list of computers on the network and supplies this list to computers designated as browsers. If this service is stopped, this list will not be updated or maintained. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName Computer Browser 
ExitCode 0 
Name Browser 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="BthServ" 
 Property Value 
Caption Bluetooth Support Service 
DisplayName Bluetooth Support Service 
ExitCode 0 
Name BthServ 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="CertPropSvc" 
 Property Value 
Caption Certificate Propagation 
Description Propagates certificates from smart cards. 
DisplayName Certificate Propagation 
ExitCode 1077 
Name CertPropSvc 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32" 
 Property Value 
Caption Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86 
Description Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN 
DisplayName Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86 
ExitCode 1077 
Name clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 
PathName C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="COMSysApp" 
 Property Value 
Caption COM+ System Application 
Description Manages the configuration and tracking of Component Object Model (COM)+-based components. If the service is stopped, most COM+-based components will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName COM+ System Application 
ExitCode 1077 
Name COMSysApp 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="CryptSvc" 
 Property Value 
Caption Cryptographic Services 
Description Provides four management services: Catalog Database Service, which confirms the signatures of Windows files and allows new programs to be installed; Protected Root Service, which adds and removes Trusted Root Certification Authority certificates from this computer; Automatic Root Certificate Update Service, which retrieves root certificates from Windows Update and enable scenarios such as SSL; and Key Service, which helps enroll this computer for certificates. If this service is stopped, these management services will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName Cryptographic Services 
ExitCode 0 
Name CryptSvc 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="DcomLaunch" 
 Property Value 
Caption DCOM Server Process Launcher 
Description Provides launch functionality for DCOM services. 
DisplayName DCOM Server Process Launcher 
ExitCode 0 
Name DcomLaunch 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="DFSR" 
 Property Value 
Caption DFS Replication 
Description Replicates files among multiple PCs keeping them in sync. On Client, it is used to roam folders between PCs; on server, it is used to provide high availability and local access across a wide area network (WAN). If the service is stopped, file replication does not occur, and the files on the server become out-of-date. If the service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will not start. 
DisplayName DFS Replication 
ExitCode 1077 
Name DFSR 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Dhcp" 
 Property Value 
Caption DHCP Client 
Description Registers and updates IP addresses and DNS records for this computer. If this service is stopped, this computer will not receive dynamic IP addresses and DNS updates. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName DHCP Client 
ExitCode 0 
Name Dhcp 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="Dnscache" 
 Property Value 
Caption DNS Client 
Description The DNS Client service (dnscache) caches Domain Name System (DNS) names and registers the full computer name for this computer. If the service is stopped, DNS names will continue to be resolved. However, the results of DNS name queries will not be cached and the computer's name will not be registered. If the service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName DNS Client 
ExitCode 0 
Name Dnscache 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="dot3svc" 
 Property Value 
Caption Wired AutoConfig 
Description This service performs IEEE 802.1X authentication on Ethernet interfaces 
DisplayName Wired AutoConfig 
ExitCode 1077 
Name dot3svc 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="DPS" 
 Property Value 
Caption Diagnostic Policy Service 
Description The Diagnostic Policy Service enables problem detection, troubleshooting and resolution for Windows components. If this service is stopped, diagnostics will no longer function. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start. 
DisplayName Diagnostic Policy Service 
ExitCode 0 
Name DPS 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="EapHost" 
 Property Value 
Caption Extensible Authentication Protocol 
Description The Extensible Authentication Protocol (EAP) service provides network authentication in such scenarios as 802.1x wired and wireless, VPN, and Network Access Protection (NAP). EAP also provides application programming interfaces (APIs) that are used by network access clients, including wireless and VPN clients, during the authentication process. If you disable this service, this computer is prevented from accessing networks that require EAP authentication. 
DisplayName Extensible Authentication Protocol 
ExitCode 0 
Name EapHost 
PathName C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_TrueString   -1 
State Running 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="ehRecvr" 
 Property Value 
Caption Windows Media Center Receiver Service 
Description Windows Media Center Service for TV and FM broadcast reception 
DisplayName Windows Media Center Receiver Service 
ExitCode 1077 
Name ehRecvr 
PathName C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="ehSched" 
 Property Value 
Caption Windows Media Center Scheduler Service 
Description Starts and stops recording of TV programs within Windows Media Center 
DisplayName Windows Media Center Scheduler Service 
ExitCode 1077 
Name ehSched 
PathName C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 Win32_Service.Name="ehstart" 
 Property Value 
Caption Windows Media Center Service Launcher 
Description Starts Windows Media Center Scheduler and Windows Media Center Receiver services at startup if TV is enabled within Windows Media Center. 
DisplayName Windows Media Center Service Launcher 
ExitCode 1077 
Name ehstart 
PathName C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork 
ServiceSpecificExitCode 0 
Started tv_FalseString   0 
State Stopped 
 
 
 
 
 
TableWorkstationServices Top: of  1  
 
 servicename 
 LanmanWorkstation 
 displayname: Workstation 
exitcode: 0 
scname: LanmanWorkstation 
pathname: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService 
servicespecificexitcode: 0 
started: tv_TrueString 
state: Running 
 
 
 

TopicStartupPrograms  

TableStartup Top: of  25  
 
HeaderStartupItem HeaderCommand 
Windows Defender %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide 
WAWifiMessage %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe 
SynTPEnh C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe 
SunJavaUpdateSched "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe" 
QuickTime Task "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime 
QPService "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe" 
QlbCtrl %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start 
Persistence C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe 
PCSuiteTrayApplication C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup 
Lexmark X1100 Series "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe" 
IgfxTray C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe 
hpWirelessAssistant %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe 
HP Software Update C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe 
HP Health Check Scheduler C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe 
HotKeysCmds C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe 
GrooveMonitor "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" 
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" 
Adobe Photo Downloader "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe" 
MSConfig "C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe" /auto 
svchost.exe C:\Users\ZaK Khan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\svchоst.exe 
WMPNSCFG C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe 
MsnMsgr "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background 
ehTray.exe C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe 
Jnskdfmf9eldfd C:\Users\ZAKKHA~1\AppData\Local\Temp\csrssc.exe 
Bluetooth c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\startup\bluetooth.lnk 
 

SystemConfig   

TopicDiskChecks  

TableBasicSMART Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\wmi:SELECT * FROM MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictStatus WHERE PredictFailure = true 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TableBasicDirty Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __Relpath, Name, Description, FileSystem, VolumeDirty FROM Win32_LogicalDisk Where DriveType = 3 and VolumeDirty = true 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 

TopicDesktopRating  

TablePerfDesktopRating Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT CPUScore, D3DScore, DiskScore, GraphicsScore, MemoryScore FROM Win32_WinSAT 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_WinSAT.TimeTaken="MostRecentAssessment" 
 Property Value 
CPUScore 4.6 
D3DScore 3 
DiskScore 4.5 
GraphicsScore 3 
MemoryScore 4.5 
TimeTaken MostRecentAssessment 
 
 
 
 
 

TopicBios  

TableBios Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_BIOS 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_BIOS.Name="Ver 1.00PARTTBL",SoftwareElementID="Ver 1.00PARTTBL",SoftwareElementState=3,TargetOperatingSystem=0,Version="HPQOEM - 6040000" 
 Property Value 
Description Ver 1.00PARTTBL 
Name Ver 1.00PARTTBL 
PrimaryBIOS -1 
ReleaseDate 20070116000000.000000+000 
SerialNumber CND7061FL0 
SMBIOSBIOSVersion F.13 
SMBIOSMajorVersion 2 
SMBIOSMinorVersion 4 
SMBIOSPresent -1 
SoftwareElementID Ver 1.00PARTTBL 
SoftwareElementState 3 
TargetOperatingSystem 0 
Version HPQOEM - 6040000 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_SystemBIOS 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_SystemBIOS.GroupComponent="\\\\ZAKKHAN-PC\\root\\cimv2:Win32_ComputerSystem.Name=\"ZAKKHAN-PC\"",PartComponent="\\\\ZAKKHAN-PC\\root\\cimv2:Win32_BIOS.Name=\"Ver 1.00PARTTBL\",SoftwareElementID=\"Ver 1.00PARTTBL\",SoftwareElementState=3,TargetOperatingSystem=0,Version=\"HPQOEM - 6040000\"" 
 Property Value 
GroupComponent \\ZAKKHAN-PC\root\cimv2:Win32_ComputerSystem.Name="ZAKKHAN-PC" 
PartComponent \\ZAKKHAN-PC\root\cimv2:Win32_BIOS.Name="Ver 1.00PARTTBL",SoftwareElementID="Ver 1.00PARTTBL",SoftwareElementState=3,TargetOperatingSystem=0,Version="HPQOEM - 6040000" 
 
 
 
 
 

TopicDevices  

TableController Top: of  6  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_1394Controller 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_FloppyController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_IDEController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_IDEController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&F9" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
Name Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
ProtocolSupported 37 
 
 
 Win32_IDEController.DeviceID="PCIIDE\\IDECHANNEL\\4&30D898FB&0&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description IDE Channel 
Name IDE Channel 
ProtocolSupported 37 
 
 
 Win32_IDEController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&FA" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
Name Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
ProtocolSupported 37 
 
 
 Win32_IDEController.DeviceID="PCIIDE\\IDECHANNEL\\4&34A54AB0&0&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description IDE Channel 
Name IDE Channel 
ProtocolSupported 37 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_SCSIController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_SCSIController.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNPA000\\4&5D18F2DF&0" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description A24HVKJU IDE Controller 
DriverName a24hvkju 
Name A24HVKJU IDE Controller 
ProtocolSupported 2 
StatusInfo 3 
 
 
 Win32_SCSIController.DeviceID="ROOT\\ISCSIPRT\\0000" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
DriverName iScsiPrt 
Name Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
ProtocolSupported 2 
StatusInfo 3 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_USBController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_USBController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&E8" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 
Name Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 
ProtocolSupported 16 
 
 
 Win32_USBController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&E9" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 
Name Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 
ProtocolSupported 16 
 
 
 Win32_USBController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&EA" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 
Name Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 
ProtocolSupported 16 
 
 
 Win32_USBController.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&EF" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 
Name Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 
ProtocolSupported 16 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_USBHub 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_USBHub.DeviceID="USB\\ROOT_HUB\\4&1868F24C&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description USB Root Hub 
Name USB Root Hub 
 
 
 Win32_USBHub.DeviceID="USB\\ROOT_HUB\\4&2DD83ABF&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description USB Root Hub 
Name USB Root Hub 
 
 
 Win32_USBHub.DeviceID="USB\\ROOT_HUB\\4&E3C676A&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description USB Root Hub 
Name USB Root Hub 
 
 
 Win32_USBHub.DeviceID="USB\\ROOT_HUB20\\4&200FE194&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description USB Root Hub 
Name USB Root Hub 
 
 
 
 
 
TableCooling Top: of  4  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Fan 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_HeatPipe 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Refrigeration 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_TemperatureProbe 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TableInput Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Keyboard 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Keyboard.DeviceID="HID\\HPQ0006&COL02\\3&2AD7045C&0&0001" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description HID Keyboard Device 
Layout 00000809 
Name Enhanced (101- or 102-key) 
NumberOfFunctionKeys 12 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
 
 
 Win32_Keyboard.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0303\\4&20703010&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
Layout 00000809 
Name Enhanced (101- or 102-key) 
NumberOfFunctionKeys 12 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_PointingDevice 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_PointingDevice.DeviceID="ACPI\\SYN011F\\4&20703010&0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 
DeviceInterface 4 
HardwareType Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 
InfFileName oem9.inf 
InfSection HP_GROUP3_PS2_Inst 
Name Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 
NumberOfButtons 0 
PointingType 2 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
 
 
 
 
 
TableMemory Top: of  3  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __RELPATH, Availability, Status, StatusInfo FROM Win32_CacheMemory 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_CacheMemory.DeviceID="Cache Memory 0" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
StatusInfo 3 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __RELPATH, Availability, Status FROM Win32_DMAChannel 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_DMAChannel.DMAChannel=4 
 Property Value 
Availability 4 
DMAChannel 4 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __RELPATH, Description, Status FROM Win32_SystemMemoryResource 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="655360" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xA0000-0xBFFFF 
StartingAddress 655360 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="851968" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0000-0xD3FFF 
StartingAddress 851968 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="868352" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD4000-0xD7FFF 
StartingAddress 868352 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="884736" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD8000-0xDBFFF 
StartingAddress 884736 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="901120" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xDC000-0xDFFFF 
StartingAddress 901120 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="1073741824" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x40000000-0xFEBFFFFF 
StartingAddress 1073741824 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3491758080" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0200000-0xD027FFFF 
StartingAddress 3491758080 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3221225472" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xC0000000-0xCFFFFFFF 
StartingAddress 3221225472 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3492806656" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0300000-0xD033FFFF 
StartingAddress 3492806656 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3492282368" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0280000-0xD02FFFFF 
StartingAddress 3492282368 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3493068800" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0340000-0xD0343FFF 
StartingAddress 3493068800 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4269801472" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFE800000-0xFEBFFFFF 
StartingAddress 4269801472 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4265607168" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFE400000-0xFE7FFFFF 
StartingAddress 4265607168 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4269785088" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFE7FC000-0xFE7FFFFF 
StartingAddress 4269785088 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3495182336" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0544000-0xD05443FF 
StartingAddress 3495182336 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3490709504" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0100000-0xD01FFFFF 
StartingAddress 3490709504 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3491757824" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD01FFF00-0xD01FFFFF 
StartingAddress 3491757824 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4278190080" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFF000000-0xFFFFFFFF 
StartingAddress 4278190080 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4275044352" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFED00000-0xFED003FF 
StartingAddress 4275044352 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3495183360" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xD0544400-0xD05447FF 
StartingAddress 3495183360 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="3758096384" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xE0000000-0xEFFFFFFF 
StartingAddress 3758096384 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4275126272" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFED14000-0xFED17FFF 
StartingAddress 4275126272 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4275142656" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFED18000-0xFED18FFF 
StartingAddress 4275142656 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4275146752" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFED19000-0xFED19FFF 
StartingAddress 4275146752 
 
 
 Win32_DeviceMemoryAddress.StartingAddress="4275159040" 
 Property Value 
Description 0xFED1C000-0xFED1FFFF 
StartingAddress 4275159040 
 
 
 
 
 
TableMotherboard Top: of  8  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Bus 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="PNP_BUS_0" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 0 
BusType 15 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="PCI_BUS_2&DABA3FF&2" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 2 
BusType 5 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="PCI_BUS_0" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 0 
BusType 5 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="PCI_BUS_6" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 6 
BusType 5 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="PCI_BUS_8" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 8 
BusType 5 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 Win32_Bus.DeviceID="Internal_BUS_0" 
 Property Value 
BusNum 0 
BusType 0 
Description Bus 
Name Bus 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_InfraredDevice 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_MotherboardDevice 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_MotherboardDevice.DeviceID="Motherboard" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description Motherboard 
Name Motherboard 
PrimaryBusType PCI 
SecondaryBusType ISA 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_OnBoardDevice 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_OnBoardDevice.Tag="On Board Device 0" 
 Property Value 
Description 8  
DeviceType 3 
Enabled -1 
Name On Board Device 
Tag On Board Device 0 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_PCMCIAController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Processor 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Processor.DeviceID="CPU0" 
 Property Value 
AddressWidth 32 
Architecture 0 
Availability 3 
CpuStatus 1 
CurrentClockSpeed 1729 
CurrentVoltage 33 
DataWidth 32 
Description x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 12 
Family 1 
L2CacheSize 2048 
L3CacheSize 0 
L3CacheSpeed 0 
Level 6 
MaxClockSpeed 1729 
Name Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz 
NumberOfCores 2 
NumberOfLogicalProcessors 2 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProcessorId BFE9FBFF000006EC 
ProcessorType 3 
Revision 3596 
Role CPU 
SocketDesignation U1 
StatusInfo 3 
Stepping 12 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_SoundDevice 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_SoundDevice.DeviceID="HDAUDIO\\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1001\\4&388AADA0&0&0001" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Conexant High Definition Audio 
Name Conexant High Definition Audio 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Conexant High Definition Audio 
StatusInfo 3 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_SystemSlot 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_SystemSlot.Tag="System Slot 0" 
 Property Value 
CurrentUsage 4 
Description System Slot 
MaxDataWidth 2 
Name System Slot 
Number 0 
PMESignal -1 
Shared 0 
SlotDesignation PCI Slot J1100 
SupportsHotPlug 0 
Tag System Slot 0 
 
 
 Win32_SystemSlot.Tag="System Slot 1" 
 Property Value 
CurrentUsage 4 
Description System Slot 
MaxDataWidth 2 
Name System Slot 
Number 0 
PMESignal -1 
Shared 0 
SlotDesignation PCI Slot J1101 
SupportsHotPlug 0 
Tag System Slot 1 
 
 
 
 
 
TableNetwork Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_NetworkAdapter 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="0" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
Index 0 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 2 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
ServiceName Rasl2tp 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="1" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Wide Area Network (WAN) 
AdapterTypeId 3 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
Index 1 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 3 
MACAddress 50:50:54:50:30:30 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
ServiceName PptpMiniport 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="2" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Wide Area Network (WAN) 
AdapterTypeId 3 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
Index 2 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 4 
MACAddress 33:50:6F:45:30:30 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
ServiceName RasPppoe 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="3" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description WAN Miniport (IPv6) 
Index 3 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 5 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name WAN Miniport (IPv6) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName WAN Miniport (IPv6) 
ServiceName NdisWan 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="4" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Ethernet 802.3 
AdapterTypeId 0 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
GUID {FD9D5497-BBC7-43CB-8ABF-03120CBB8B12} 
Index 4 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 8 
MACAddress 00:16:D4:BA:89:B5 
Manufacturer Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
NetConnectionID Local Area Connection 
NetConnectionStatus 7 
NetEnabled 0 
PhysicalAdapter -1 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
ServiceName RTL8023xp 
Speed 10000000 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="5" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Ethernet 802.3 
AdapterTypeId 0 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN 
GUID {816E4105-45C4-4F6F-B47D-95A9D52A1027} 
Index 5 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 9 
MACAddress 00:1A:73:29:10:86 
Manufacturer Broadcom 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN 
NetConnectionID Wireless Network Connection 
NetConnectionStatus 2 
NetEnabled -1 
PhysicalAdapter -1 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN 
ServiceName BCM43XX 
Speed 54000000 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="6" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description WAN Miniport (IP) 
Index 6 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 6 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name WAN Miniport (IP) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName WAN Miniport (IP) 
ServiceName NdisWan 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="7" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB Ethernet Emulation (NDIS 5) 
Index 7 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 15 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB Ethernet Emulation (NDIS 5) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB Ethernet Emulation (NDIS 5) 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="9" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description RAS Async Adapter 
Index 9 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 7 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name RAS Async Adapter 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName RAS Async Adapter 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="10" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Ethernet 802.3 
AdapterTypeId 0 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 
Index 10 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 10 
MACAddress 02:00:54:55:4E:01 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 
ServiceName tunmp 
Speed 1073741824 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="12" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
Index 12 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 12 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="14" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
Index 14 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 14 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="15" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Tunnel 
AdapterTypeId 15 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Index 15 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 16 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name isatap.mmu.ac.uk 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
ServiceName tunnel 
Speed 100000 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="16" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Tunnel 
AdapterTypeId 15 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Microsoft 6to4 Adapter 
Index 16 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 17 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name 6TO4 Adapter 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Microsoft 6to4 Adapter 
ServiceName tunnel 
Speed 100000 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="17" 
 Property Value 
AdapterType Tunnel 
AdapterTypeId 15 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Index 17 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 18 
Manufacturer Microsoft 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name isatap.Belkin 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
ServiceName tunnel 
Speed 16200000 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 Win32_NetworkAdapter.DeviceID="18" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
Description Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
Index 18 
Installed -1 
InterfaceIndex 20 
MaxNumberControlled 0 
Name Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
PhysicalAdapter 0 
PowerManagementSupported 0 
ProductName Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 
TimeOfLastReset 20081222193006.375199+000 
 
 
 
 
 
TablePort Top: of  3  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_ParallelPort 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __RELPATH, Description, Status FROM Win32_PortResource 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="0" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000000-0x00000CF7 
StartingAddress 0 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="3328" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000D00-0x0000FFFF 
StartingAddress 3328 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="6144" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00001800-0x00001807 
StartingAddress 6144 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="944" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x000003B0-0x000003BB 
StartingAddress 944 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="960" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x000003C0-0x000003DF 
StartingAddress 960 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="61440" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x0000F000-0x0000FFFF 
StartingAddress 61440 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="57344" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x0000E000-0x0000EFFF 
StartingAddress 57344 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="6176" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00001820-0x0000183F 
StartingAddress 6176 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="6208" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00001840-0x0000185F 
StartingAddress 6208 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="6240" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00001860-0x0000187F 
StartingAddress 6240 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="8192" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00002000-0x00002FFF 
StartingAddress 8192 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="98" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000062-0x00000062 
StartingAddress 98 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="102" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000066-0x00000066 
StartingAddress 102 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="129" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000081-0x00000091 
StartingAddress 129 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="147" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000093-0x0000009F 
StartingAddress 147 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="192" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x000000C0-0x000000DF 
StartingAddress 192 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="32" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000020-0x00000021 
StartingAddress 32 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="36" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000024-0x00000025 
StartingAddress 36 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="40" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000028-0x00000029 
StartingAddress 40 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="44" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x0000002C-0x0000002D 
StartingAddress 44 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="48" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000030-0x00000031 
StartingAddress 48 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="52" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000034-0x00000035 
StartingAddress 52 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="56" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x00000038-0x00000039 
StartingAddress 56 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="60" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x0000003C-0x0000003D 
StartingAddress 60 
 
 
 Win32_PortResource.StartingAddress="160" 
 Property Value 
Description 0x000000A0-0x000000A1 
StartingAddress 160 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT __RELPATH, Availability, ConfigManagerUserConfig, Description, Status, StatusInfo FROM Win32_SerialPort 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_SerialPort.DeviceID="COM3" 
 Property Value 
Availability 2 
Description HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
StatusInfo 3 
 
 
 
 
 
TablePower Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Battery 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Battery.DeviceID="Hewlett-Packard Primary " 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
BatteryStatus 1 
Chemistry 2 
Description Internal Battery 
DesignVoltage 14800 
EstimatedChargeRemaining 86 
EstimatedRunTime 71582788 
Name Primary  
PowerManagementSupported 0 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_PortableBattery 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TablePrinting Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_Printer 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_Printer.DeviceID="Send To OneNote 2007" 
 Property Value 
Attributes 64 
AveragePagesPerMinute 0 
Default 0 
DefaultPriority 0 
DetectedErrorState 0 
Direct 0 
DoCompleteFirst 0 
DriverName Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver 
EnableBIDI 0 
EnableDevQueryPrint 0 
ExtendedDetectedErrorState 0 
ExtendedPrinterStatus 2 
Hidden 0 
HorizontalResolution 300 
JobCountSinceLastReset 0 
KeepPrintedJobs 0 
Local -1 
Name Send To OneNote 2007 
Network 0 
PortName Send To Microsoft OneNote Port: 
PrinterState 0 
PrinterStatus 3 
PrintJobDataType RAW 
PrintProcessor OneNotePrint2007 
Priority 1 
 
 
 Win32_Printer.DeviceID="Microsoft XPS Document Writer" 
 Property Value 
Attributes 576 
AveragePagesPerMinute 0 
Default 0 
DefaultPriority 0 
DetectedErrorState 2 
Direct 0 
DoCompleteFirst -1 
DriverName Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
EnableBIDI 0 
EnableDevQueryPrint 0 
ExtendedDetectedErrorState 2 
ExtendedPrinterStatus 8 
Hidden 0 
HorizontalResolution 600 
JobCountSinceLastReset 0 
KeepPrintedJobs 0 
Local -1 
Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Network 0 
PortName XPSPort: 
PrinterState 1 
PrinterStatus 1 
PrintJobDataType RAW 
PrintProcessor WinPrint 
Priority 1 
 
 
 Win32_Printer.DeviceID="HP Deskjet F300 Series" 
 Property Value 
Attributes 3652 
AveragePagesPerMinute 0 
Default -1 
DefaultPriority 0 
DetectedErrorState 0 
Direct 0 
DoCompleteFirst -1 
DriverName HP Deskjet F300 Series 
EnableBIDI -1 
EnableDevQueryPrint 0 
ExtendedDetectedErrorState 0 
ExtendedPrinterStatus 2 
Hidden 0 
HorizontalResolution 600 
JobCountSinceLastReset 0 
KeepPrintedJobs 0 
Local -1 
Name HP Deskjet F300 Series 
Network 0 
PortName USB001 
PrinterState 0 
PrinterStatus 3 
PrintJobDataType RAW 
PrintProcessor hpzpplhn 
Priority 1 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_PrinterDriver 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_PrinterDriver.Name="Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver,3,Windows NT x86" 
 Property Value 
ConfigFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\msonpui.dll 
DataFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\msonpui.dll 
DriverPath C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\msonpdrv.dll 
Name Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver,3,Windows NT x86 
SupportedPlatform Windows NT x86 
Version 3 
 
 
 Win32_PrinterDriver.Name="Microsoft XPS Document Writer,3,Windows NT x86" 
 Property Value 
ConfigFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\unidrvui.dll 
DataFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\mxdwdui.gpd 
DriverPath C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\mxdwdrv.dll 
HelpFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\unidrv.hlp 
Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer,3,Windows NT x86 
SupportedPlatform Windows NT x86 
Version 3 
 
 
 Win32_PrinterDriver.Name="Lexmark X1100 Series,3,Windows NT x86" 
 Property Value 
ConfigFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxbkui5c.dll 
DataFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxbkui5c.dll 
DriverPath C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxbkdr5c.dll 
HelpFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKDRV.HLP 
MonitorName Lexmark Network Port 
Name Lexmark X1100 Series,3,Windows NT x86 
SupportedPlatform Windows NT x86 
Version 3 
 
 
 Win32_PrinterDriver.Name="HP Deskjet F300 Series,3,Windows NT x86" 
 Property Value 
ConfigFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRVUI.DLL 
DataFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPOF300T.GPD 
DriverPath C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRV.DLL 
HelpFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRV.HLP 
MonitorName LIDIL hpzlllhn 
Name HP Deskjet F300 Series,3,Windows NT x86 
OEMUrl [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=37&prd=10798&sbp=Printers[/url] 
SupportedPlatform Windows NT x86 
Version 3 
 
 
 Win32_PrinterDriver.Name="Apollo P-1200,3,Windows NT x86" 
 Property Value 
ConfigFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRVUI.DLL 
DataFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\AAP1200.GPD 
DriverPath C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRV.DLL 
HelpFile C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRV.HLP 
Name Apollo P-1200,3,Windows NT x86 
SupportedPlatform Windows NT x86 
Version 3 
 
 
 
 
 
TableStorage Top: of  4  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_CDROMDrive 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_CDROMDrive.DeviceID="IDE\\CDROMOPTIARC_DVD_RW_AD-7530A_________________EH31____\\5&F0CECAA&0&0.0.0" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
CompressionMethod Unknown 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description CD-ROM Drive 
Drive E: 
Id E: 
MediaLoaded 0 
MediaType DVD Writer 
MfrAssignedRevisionLevel EH31 
Name Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A ATA Device 
SCSIBus 0 
SCSILogicalUnit 0 
SCSIPort 0 
SCSITargetId 0 
TransferRate -1 
 
 
 Win32_CDROMDrive.DeviceID="SCSI\\CDROM&VEN_OZ3125J&PROD_MTT401J&REV_1.01\\5&36E5972&3&000000" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
CompressionMethod Unknown 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description CD-ROM Drive 
Drive F: 
Id F: 
MediaLoaded 0 
MediaType DVD-ROM 
MfrAssignedRevisionLevel 1.01 
Name OZ3125J MTT401J SCSI CdRom Device 
SCSIBus 0 
SCSILogicalUnit 0 
SCSIPort 3 
SCSITargetId 0 
TransferRate -1 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_DiskDrive 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_DiskDrive.DeviceID="\\\\.\\PHYSICALDRIVE0" 
 Property Value 
BytesPerSector 512 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Disk drive 
FirmwareRevision 892C 
Index 0 
InterfaceType IDE 
MediaLoaded -1 
MediaType Fixed hard disk media 
Model FUJITSU MHV2080BH PL ATA Device 
Name \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 
Partitions 2 
SCSIBus 0 
SCSILogicalUnit 0 
SCSIPort 1 
SCSITargetId 0 
SectorsPerTrack 63 
SerialNumber 574e5a3937543331484b444a2020202020202020 
Signature 1070090169 
Size 80023749120 
TotalCylinders 9729 
TotalHeads 255 
TotalSectors 156296385 
TotalTracks 2480895 
TracksPerCylinder 255 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_FloppyDrive 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_TapeDrive 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 
 
 
TableVideo Top: of  2  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_DesktopMonitor 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_DesktopMonitor.DeviceID="DesktopMonitor1" 
 Property Value 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Generic PnP Monitor 
MonitorManufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
MonitorType Generic PnP Monitor 
Name Generic PnP Monitor 
PixelsPerXLogicalInch 96 
PixelsPerYLogicalInch 96 
ScreenHeight 768 
ScreenWidth 1024 
 
 
 Win32_DesktopMonitor.DeviceID="DesktopMonitor2" 
 Property Value 
Availability 8 
Description Default Monitor 
MonitorType Default Monitor 
Name Default Monitor 
PixelsPerXLogicalInch 96 
PixelsPerYLogicalInch 96 
 
 
 
 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_VideoController 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_VideoController.DeviceID="VideoController1" 
 Property Value 
AdapterCompatibility Intel Corporation 
AdapterDACType Internal 
AdapterRAM 234881024 
Availability 3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
CurrentBitsPerPixel 32 
CurrentHorizontalResolution 1024 
CurrentNumberOfColors 4294967296 
CurrentNumberOfColumns 0 
CurrentNumberOfRows 0 
CurrentRefreshRate 60 
CurrentScanMode 4 
CurrentVerticalResolution 768 
Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
DitherType 0 
DriverDate 20061106102914.000000-000 
DriverVersion 7.14.10.1114 
InfFilename oem1.inf 
InfSection i945GM0 
InstalledDisplayDrivers igdumd32.dll 
MaxRefreshRate 60 
MinRefreshRate 59 
Monochrome 0 
Name Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
VideoArchitecture 5 
 
 
 Win32_VideoController.DeviceID="VideoController2" 
 Property Value 
AdapterCompatibility Intel Corporation 
Availability 8 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
DriverDate 20061106102914.000000-000 
DriverVersion 7.14.10.1114 
InfFilename oem1.inf 
InfSection i945GM1 
InstalledDisplayDrivers igdumd32.dll 
Monochrome 0 
Name Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
VideoArchitecture 5 
VideoMemoryType 2 
 
 
 
 
 
TablePlugAndPlay   The Win32_PnPEntity WMI class represents the properties of a Plug and Play device. Plug and Play entities are shown as entries in the Device Manager located in Control Panel. See Microsoft online document for individual field descriptions under each of the devices below. Top: of  1  
 
 Query Query Result 
 root\cimv2:SELECT * FROM Win32_PNPEntity 0x0 
  Returned Objects 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ROOT\\*6TO4MP\\0002" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft 6to4 Adapter 
Name 6TO4 Adapter 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ROOT\\*ISATAP\\0000" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Name isatap.mmu.ac.uk 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ROOT\\*ISATAP\\0002" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Name isatap.Belkin 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ROOT\\*TUNMP\\0000" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 
Name Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ROOT\\ACPI_HAL\\0000" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description ACPI x86-based PC 
Name ACPI x86-based PC 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI_HAL\\PNP0C08\\0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
Name Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\\_0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode   tv_ConfigMgrErr39

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from working properly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The device, Intel Processor, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr39". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\_0.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Verify the correct driver is installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Try updating the drivers using Windows Update.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Check with the manufacturer for an updated driver.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Attempt to uninstall and then reinstall the device using Device Manager.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manage Devices in Windows
 tv_ConfigMgrErr39   39 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Intel Processor 
Manufacturer Intel 
Name Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz 
Service intelppm 
Status Error 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\\_1" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode   tv_ConfigMgrErr39

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from working properly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The device, Intel Processor, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr39". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_14\_1.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Verify the correct driver is installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Try updating the drivers using Windows Update.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Check with the manufacturer for an updated driver.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Attempt to uninstall and then reinstall the device using Device Manager.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manage Devices in Windows
 tv_ConfigMgrErr39   39 
ConfigManagerUserConfig 0 
Description Intel Processor 
Manufacturer Intel 
Name Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz 
Service intelppm 
Status Error 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\THERMALZONE\\TZ01" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description ACPI Thermal Zone 
Name ACPI Thermal Zone 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\THERMALZONE\\TZ02" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description ACPI Thermal Zone 
Name ACPI Thermal Zone 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0C0D\\2&DABA3FF&2" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description ACPI Lid 
Name ACPI Lid 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\HPQ0006\\2&DABA3FF&2" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description HP Quick Launch Buttons 
Name HP Quick Launch Buttons 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="HID\\HPQ0006&COL01\\3&2AD7045C&0&0000" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description HID-compliant device 
Name HID-compliant device 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="HID\\HPQ0006&COL02\\3&2AD7045C&0&0001" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description HID Keyboard Device 
Name HID Keyboard Device 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0C14\\0" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI 
Name Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0C14\\1" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI 
Name Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0C0C\\2&DABA3FF&2" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description ACPI Power Button 
Name ACPI Power Button 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="ACPI\\PNP0A08\\2&DABA3FF&2" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description PCI bus 
Name PCI bus 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\\3&21436425&0&00" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 
Name Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\\3&21436425&0&10" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Name Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="DISPLAY\\QDS0027\\4&2DCB9812&0&UID67568640" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Generic PnP Monitor 
Name Generic PnP Monitor 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\\3&21436425&0&11" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Name Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\\3&21436425&0&D8" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description High Definition Audio Controller 
Name High Definition Audio Controller 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="HDAUDIO\\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1001\\4&388AADA0&0&0001" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description Conexant High Definition Audio 
Name Conexant High Definition Audio 
 
 
 Win32_PnPEntity.DeviceID="HDAUDIO\\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1001\\4&388AADA0&0&0002" 
 Property Value 
ConfigManagerErrorCode 0 
Description HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
Name HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
 
 
 
 
 

Disk   

TopicNTFSPerformance  

TableNTFSPerformance Top: of  2  
 
 Query Result 
 HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem\NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation 0x0 
 Key Value Type Result 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem\NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation 0 4 0x0 
 
 
 HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem\NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate 0x0 
 Key Value Type Result 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem\NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate 1 4 0x0 
 
 
 

Report Statistics


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6000 Build 6000
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	ZAKKHAN-PC
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	Presario C500 (RY514EA#ABU)
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz, 1728 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.13, 16/01/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6000.16386"
User Name	ZaKKhan-PC\ZaK Khan
Time Zone	GMT Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	1,013.50 MB
Available Physical Memory	645.64 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.23 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.95 GB
Page File Space	1.28 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

This is what i have done thus far:

- Disabled all items in MSCONFIG for start up and appliances (related to another issue i had)
- My C: disk was showing full so i deleted things and games i wasnt using so the memory is only half used.
- Magic ISO was a recent driver i had installed(dont remember but must have come with a game or somethin) so i removed that from Device Manager and any other components.
- Checked with pnputil.exe -e and the Driver has been deleted from storage aswell.
-Tried t check for updates of Intel drivers but seen as most up to date, disable and enabling drivers but no joy.
-Been no change in adapters or Graphics Card so left.
- Deleted anythin with reference to the 19th installation or update
- Have uninstalled and installed drivers (Intel Core....) which after a 3/4th attempt seem to showing as working (fingers crossed)

Strangely in my computer, secuirty center it has no trace of an anti virus and my previous anti virus just seems to have deleted and i get no pop up(could be a setting im aware) advising no anti virus is there or turned on didnt realise until the tests that were advised. No trace of my anti-Virus on my comp anywhere?!?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Hi. . .

You need to update your system w/ Vista Service Pack 1.

I'll be glad to help, but need what I requested and more. There are reasons why SP1 did not come to you in Windows Updates.

Please follow the instructions found HERE carefully.

Run perfmon only - per previous post -
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871323-post5.html

Zip all up and attach to post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Ok kewl have done that, hope this works its been frustrating me for a few days now, all i want for Xmas is my laptop to work!!


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Perfmon \Report


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Please re-run batch file - instructions are HERE. It should run for bout 5 minutes... your's ran ~ 30 seconds. Also, it MUST be executed at elevated admin level - right-click, Run as Administrator. There were no dump files in your zip file. Elevated admin required.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

i have got the file took about 5 mins had to do it in safe mode as in normal mode my laptop doesnt work so well, does that make a difference?

The File itself is 2.04 and this website/forum only allows 1.96MB to be uploaded so i cant post it, any suggestions?


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

i sent the file minus the $msinfo32 which i sent seperately in a compressed file, hope this is ok

Thanks for your help


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Hi - 

I found 906 app crashes during the last year. Ironically they begin on 19 Dec 2007 with an app named *fm.exe* and the last app to crash was *fm.exe* on 24 Dec 2008. I also took note of 3 BSODs.

I did process the 0x7e mini kernel dumps and can tell you that they will escalate under present system conditions.

Sorry to say, but you have 2 choices at this time:

*1.* Proceed to to our Security Center, Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, to have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. Please be sure to follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting your logs in the Security Forum. If you take this course of action, please be patient as the Security Analysts are very busy and one will get to you as soon as possible.

*2.* Re-install Vista and start fresh (my preference based on what I have seen in your system files).

I do hope you have a good New Year.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\WildSheik_Vista_12-20-08\Mini121908-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81c00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d11e10
Debug session time: Fri Dec 19 13:49:53.676 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:56.379
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 81c5e9f5, 85a8bbdc, 85a8b8d8}

Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+24 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 81c5e9f5, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 85a8bbdc, Exception Record Address
Arg4: 85a8b8d8, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+46
81c5e9f5 3931            cmp     dword ptr [ecx],esi

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  85a8bbdc -- (.exr 0xffffffff85a8bbdc)
ExceptionAddress: 81c5e9f5 (nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+0x00000046)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 00000000
   Parameter[1]: 00000004
Attempt to read from address 00000004

CONTEXT:  85a8b8d8 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff85a8b8d8)
eax=00000000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000004 edx=a779b1b8 esi=a779ae70 edi=a330fff0
eip=81c5e9f5 esp=85a8bca4 ebp=85a8bcb0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010207
nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+0x46:
81c5e9f5 3931            cmp     dword ptr [ecx],esi  ds:0023:00000004=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  00000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  00000004

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d117e0
 00000004 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+24
a2e7fdcc ff4e08          dec     dword ptr [esi+8]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from a2e7fdcc to 81c5e9f5

STACK_TEXT:  
85a8bcb0 a2e7fdcc a779ae70 a330fff0 a779aee8 nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+0x46
85a8bcc8 a2e7fd1a a330fff0 a779ae70 a33136a0 luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+0x24
85a8bce4 a2e7fbff a330fff0 00000000 81c2512e luafv!RemoveTableNode+0x7a
85a8bd24 a2e76463 00000000 81cfde7c 8336ed78 luafv!LuafvScavengeFileTable+0x1b9
85a8bd44 81c78fc0 00000000 00000000 8336ed78 luafv!ScavengerThread+0x3c
85a8bd7c 81e25556 00000000 85a80680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
85a8bdc0 81c915fe 81c78ec3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+24

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: luafv

IMAGE_NAME:  luafv.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4549ad43

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffffff85a8b8d8 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+24

BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+24

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=00000000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000004 edx=a779b1b8 esi=a779ae70 edi=a330fff0
eip=81c5e9f5 esp=85a8bca4 ebp=85a8bcb0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010207
nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+0x46:
81c5e9f5 3931            cmp     dword ptr [ecx],esi  ds:0023:00000004=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
85a8bcb0 a2e7fdcc a779ae70 a330fff0 a779aee8 nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+0x46
85a8bcc8 a2e7fd1a a330fff0 a779ae70 a33136a0 luafv!LuafvDeleteElementTable+0x24 (FPO: [2,0,0])
85a8bce4 a2e7fbff a330fff0 00000000 81c2512e luafv!RemoveTableNode+0x7a (FPO: [2,0,4])
85a8bd24 a2e76463 00000000 81cfde7c 8336ed78 luafv!LuafvScavengeFileTable+0x1b9 (FPO: [1,9,4])
85a8bd44 81c78fc0 00000000 00000000 8336ed78 luafv!ScavengerThread+0x3c (FPO: [1,2,4])
85a8bd7c 81e25556 00000000 85a80680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
85a8bdc0 81c915fe 81c78ec3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
80201000 80203900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 21:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
8021a000 80255000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 20:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
8025d000 80266000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Apr 23 23:40:05 2007 (462D7C15)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80403000 8040a000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:57 2008 (47916825)
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8041a000 80424000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 20:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
80424000 80433000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8043b000 8047e000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 20:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 21:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 23:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
80600000 80602000   eabfiltr eabfiltr.sys Wed Jun 28 11:57:06 2006 (44A2A6D2)
80602000 8060a000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
8060a000 80612b40   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Mon Jul 24 20:18:21 2006 (44C5634D)
80613000 80623000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80623000 80654000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
80654000 8065d000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:58 2008 (47916826)
8065d000 8067b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8067b000 80683000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
80683000 806cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
806cd000 806db000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
806db000 80700000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
80700000 80800000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:32:57 2008 (47CF3BB9)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 21:56:32 2008 (48D1B550)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
82407000 82410000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
82410000 8241f000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8241f000 8242e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8242e000 82498000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
82498000 824d1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Jan 13 22:16:04 2008 (478AD3F4)
824d1000 824fc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
824fc000 82600000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8266b000 8268c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8268c000 8269d000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8269d000 826c2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
826c2000 826f8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
826f8000 82800000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
85e32000 85e35780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Aug 30 20:57:48 2007 (46D7678C)
85f10000 85f20000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
85f60000 85f70000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 21:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
86208000 86215000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8621a000 86226000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
86226000 86231000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
86231000 8623e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
862a6000 862b0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
862b0000 862ba000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
862ce000 862d8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
862f6000 86300000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
86348000 86350000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
86350000 86358000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
86380000 86388000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Fri Aug 04 20:39:09 2006 (44D3E8AD)
863d1000 863d3500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
863e0000 863e1380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
863fc000 863fd700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 30 21:19:54 2007 (46D76CBA)
87805000 87810000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8782c000 87832380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
87841000 87848000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:27 2006 (44D7743F)
8785d000 87864000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
87864000 8786b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
878ad000 878bc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
878bc000 878cb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
878da000 878e9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8798b000 87994000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 22:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
87994000 8799d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
8799d000 879a6000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:58 2008 (47916826)
879af000 879b8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
879c1000 879ca000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 21:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
879ca000 879d3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
879de000 879f0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
88e04000 88e17000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:28 2007 (47575BF4)
88e17000 88e28000   Rtnicxp  Rtnicxp.sys  Mon Sep 25 11:19:51 2006 (4517F397)
88e28000 88e33000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:58 2007 (46D76CBE)
88e33000 88ed0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 21:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
88f3c000 88f4a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
88f4a000 88f58000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
88f66000 88f74000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
88f74000 88f82000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
89200000 8920b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8920b000 89236000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
89236000 8924e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8924e000 89259000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
89259000 89283100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Tue Nov 14 18:36:13 2006 (455A52ED)
89284000 8928f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
8928f000 892cc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 30 21:20:03 2007 (46D76CC3)
892cc000 89352000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Mon Nov 13 11:48:20 2006 (4558A1D4)
89352000 89a00000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Mon Nov 06 13:29:12 2006 (454F7EF8)
89a02000 89a0f000   modem    modem.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:52 2006 (4549B34C)
89a0f000 89a3c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
89a3c000 89a65000   CHDART   CHDART.sys   Thu Nov 02 18:43:47 2006 (454A74A3)
89a75000 89aa9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 30 21:20:18 2007 (46D76CD2)
89aa9000 89ad3000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
89ad3000 89aeaa80   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue May 27 00:11:53 2008 (483B8A09)
89aeb000 89af8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
89af8000 89b03000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
89b03000 89b16000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
89b16000 89b39000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
89b39000 89b44000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 21:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
89b44000 89b5b000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
89b5b000 89b9b000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
89b9b000 89c00000   ac0a6m21 ac0a6m21.SYS Thu Mar 27 08:24:26 2008 (47EB91FA)
8a006000 8a01a000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8a01a000 8a02f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8a02f000 8a048000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Mar 06 21:08:50 2007 (45EE1EB2)
8a07a000 8a09b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8a09b000 8a19e000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Wed Oct 18 14:09:22 2006 (45366DD2)
8a19e000 8a1db000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Wed Oct 18 14:08:11 2006 (45366D8B)
8a1db000 8a200000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8a200000 8a213000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 21:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8a213000 8a245000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8a245000 8a28c000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8a34c000 8a400000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Wed Oct 18 14:08:01 2006 (45366D81)
8a42b000 8a466000   udfs     udfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8a486000 8a49d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8a4dd000 8a518000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8a518000 8a52e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 21:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8a52e000 8a600000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jan 13 22:16:37 2008 (478AD415)
8b420000 8b430000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
90600000 90800000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
a1400000 a1409000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
a1410000 a141e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a25aa000 a25c0000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:50 2006 (4549ACBA)
a2e75000 a2e90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
a2f28000 a2f33000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
a3705000 a3793000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
a5a41000 a5a5c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
a5a9c000 a5b02000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
a5bc2000 a5bd5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
a5bd5000 a5c00000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:06:33 2008 (47916939)
a5cda000 a5d26000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Aug 25 21:12:29 2008 (48B3587D)
a5d26000 a5d4a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 21:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
a5d4a000 a5d5c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
a5d5c000 a5d95000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Aug 25 21:11:57 2008 (48B3585D)
a5d95000 a5db3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:17 2007 (47214581)
a5db3000 a5dd3000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 20:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
a5dd3000 a5de7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
a5de7000 a5e00000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
a6914000 a6917180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
a7f22000 a8000000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)

Unloaded modules:
86330000 86338000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86328000 86330000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86231000 8623e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86226000 86231000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
87982000 8798b000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
89b9b000 89c00000   ac0a6m21 ac0a6m21.SYS Thu Mar 27 08:24:26 2008 (47EB91FA)
8043b000 8047e000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 20:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8a245000 8a28c000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8067b000 80683000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8065d000 8067b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8041a000 80424000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 20:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
892cc000 89352000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Mon Nov 13 11:48:20 2006 (4558A1D4)
87864000 8786b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
a5de7000 a5e00000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
a1410000 a141e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a25aa000 a25c0000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:50 2006 (4549ACBA)
89236000 8924e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
89a3c000 89a65000   CHDART   CHDART.sys   Thu Nov 02 18:43:47 2006 (454A74A3)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 23:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
8266b000 8268c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8021a000 80255000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 20:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
85e32000 85e35780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Aug 30 20:57:48 2007 (46D7678C)
80201000 80203900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
863d1000 863d3500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
86231000 8623e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
82407000 82410000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8a486000 8a49d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8268c000 8269d000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8a1db000 8a200000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
86226000 86231000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8799d000 879a6000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:58 2008 (47916826)
862ce000 862d8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
88e33000 88ed0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 21:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
80600000 80602000   eabfiltr eabfiltr.sys Wed Jun 28 11:57:06 2006 (44A2A6D2)
8269d000 826c2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
80613000 80623000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80623000 80654000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
879c1000 879ca000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 21:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
8a02f000 8a048000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Mar 06 21:08:50 2007 (45EE1EB2)
87841000 87848000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:27 2006 (44D7743F)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
879de000 879f0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
85f10000 85f20000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8782c000 87832380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a34c000 8a400000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Wed Oct 18 14:08:01 2006 (45366D81)
8a09b000 8a19e000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Wed Oct 18 14:09:22 2006 (45366DD2)
8a19e000 8a1db000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Wed Oct 18 14:08:11 2006 (45366D8B)
a5a9c000 a5b02000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
88e04000 88e17000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:28 2007 (47575BF4)
89352000 89a00000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Mon Nov 06 13:29:12 2006 (454F7EF8)
80403000 8040a000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:57 2008 (47916825)
88f3c000 88f4a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
89284000 8928f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
879af000 879b8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
89aa9000 89ad3000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8242e000 82498000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
8b420000 8b430000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
a2e75000 a2e90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
89ad3000 89aeaa80   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue May 27 00:11:53 2008 (483B8A09)
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Apr 23 23:40:05 2007 (462D7C15)
a6914000 a6917180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
89a02000 89a0f000   modem    modem.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:52 2006 (4549B34C)
878da000 878e9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8924e000 89259000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
a5dd3000 a5de7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
a5db3000 a5dd3000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 20:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
a5d95000 a5db3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:17 2007 (47214581)
a5d5c000 a5d95000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Aug 25 21:11:57 2008 (48B3585D)
a5d4a000 a5d5c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
80654000 8065d000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:58 2008 (47916826)
89af8000 89b03000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8920b000 89236000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
824d1000 824fc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
862a6000 862b0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
82410000 8241f000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
824fc000 82600000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
89b39000 89b44000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 21:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
862f6000 86300000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
89b16000 89b39000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
85f60000 85f70000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 21:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
88f74000 88f82000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8a213000 8a245000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
82498000 824d1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Jan 13 22:16:04 2008 (478AD3F4)
88f66000 88f74000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
862b0000 862ba000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 21:56:32 2008 (48D1B550)
826f8000 82800000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8785d000 87864000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
a5bd5000 a5c00000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:06:33 2008 (47916939)
8a518000 8a52e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 21:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8241f000 8242e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
806db000 80700000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
806cd000 806db000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
a7f22000 a8000000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
89a0f000 89a3c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8025d000 80266000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
8060a000 80612b40   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Mon Jul 24 20:18:21 2006 (44C5634D)
879ca000 879d3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
89b44000 89b5b000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
878ad000 878bc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
89b03000 89b16000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8a4dd000 8a518000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
86348000 86350000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
86350000 86358000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
a5bc2000 a5bd5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
88e17000 88e28000   Rtnicxp  Rtnicxp.sys  Mon Sep 25 11:19:51 2006 (4517F397)
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
8a006000 8a01a000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
80602000 8060a000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
a3705000 a3793000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
80700000 80800000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:32:57 2008 (47CF3BB9)
a5cda000 a5d26000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Aug 25 21:12:29 2008 (48B3587D)
a5d26000 a5d4a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 21:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
a5a41000 a5a5c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
89b5b000 89b9b000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
863e0000 863e1380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
89259000 89283100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Tue Nov 14 18:36:13 2006 (455A52ED)
8a52e000 8a600000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jan 13 22:16:37 2008 (478AD415)
a2f28000 a2f33000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
89200000 8920b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8a01a000 8a02f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
878bc000 878cb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
a1400000 a1409000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8798b000 87994000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 22:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
87805000 87810000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8a42b000 8a466000   udfs     udfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
89aeb000 89af8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
863fc000 863fd700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 30 21:19:54 2007 (46D76CBA)
88f4a000 88f58000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
89a75000 89aa9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 30 21:20:18 2007 (46D76CD2)
8928f000 892cc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 30 21:20:03 2007 (46D76CC3)
88e28000 88e33000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:19:58 2007 (46D76CBE)
8621a000 86226000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8a07a000 8a09b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
80424000 80433000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80683000 806cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
826c2000 826f8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
8a200000 8a213000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 21:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
86208000 86215000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 21:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 21:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
90600000 90800000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
87994000 8799d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
86380000 86388000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Fri Aug 04 20:39:09 2006 (44D3E8AD)

Unloaded modules:
86330000 86338000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86328000 86330000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86231000 8623e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
86226000 86231000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
87982000 8798b000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 81c5e9f5 85a8bbdc 85a8b8d8


----------



## WildSheik

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

Ya i will probably do the second option, thanx for your help mate and all the best for 2009.

Just in case u were wondering fm.exe is sigames game called Football Manager 2008


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Vista(Stop 0x0000007E - Blue Screen) - A Problem has been deteced and windows....*

I wish you a prosperous 2009.

Good Luck.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## justcheckin

hey i just recently had the problem with blue screen, always closeing my system (oxoooooo7e) and a load of other letters but anyways how i fixed it was i did a full restore booted in safe mode with network features then went to www.microsoft.com and downloaded SP 1 and 2 i am running a vista home premium quad core system and doing all that fixed it straight away i am guessing it was something in tthe SP1 update cause it only started to crash when i got the recent update rom windows...


----------



## joeten

hi guys and welcome i'am afraid you posted in a thread which is many months old,the op issue may well have been fixed and he has not gotten back to us this does happen so thank yopu for your input.
lashaguozili we do not recommend the use of reg cleaners etc they can cause more issues than they solve have a read here http://www.edbott.com/weblog/archives/000643.html and this http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html


----------

